# Casio Wave Ceptor



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Just got this for Â£30 in the January sales -










Design is in a modern military style. The case is mainly plastic with a stainless steel facia. It feels rather lightweight but is well made. The bezel does not rotate and is purely cosmetic. The dial is a very dark grey colour and the crystal is lightly domed. I like the hands, although the cut-out in the minute hand seems pointless. The digital display can be switched between date or day.










The bracelet has solid links and is very comfortable. It is excellent quality and would not look out of place on a Â£200 watch.

It's strange to use an analogue watch without a crown. The watch comes already set to GMT. The time can be easily adjusted for a different region, and it's clever how the hands spin around and set themselves to the new time. It will automatically adjust for DST when necessary.

Considering the low price, I am rather impressed.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Me too. That's one of the nicest Wave-Ceptors I've seen. Usually they have those integral style bracelets that don't bend enough to fit around my skinny wrist!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like that - the dial style and hands go a long way make that look a handsome watch.

Nice buy.


----------

